
It’s Time To Reinvent The Signature Page - pchristensen
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/08/its-time-to-reinvent-the-signature-page.html
======
pchristensen
For reference, the recommended solutions (in order of votes in the comments
are:

<http://echosign.com>

<http://rightsignature.com>

<http://zosh.com>

~~~
ivey
<http://www.docusign.com/> was also mentioned

